# nike-fussball-bild? ber wie machen?



## xsnake1702 (14. August 2002)

mhh, wenn man sich die desktopbilder anschaut, die man auf der nike site runterladen kann, dann seh ich da immer 3spieler als spruehschablone..., aber nun will ich das auch von nem kumpel machen aber wie kann ich ein normales bild dahin verwandeln?

ich wuerde mich ueber eure antwort freuen und dafuer bedanken

xaviar


----------



## Mythos007 (14. August 2002)

wer oder was ist denn nun eine "Sprühschablone" ?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2002)

Und verlink doch am besten gleich das Bild (oder wenigstens die Seite) auf dem der Effekt vorhanden ist.


Sonst wir nicht wisse wa du wolle?
Eh?


----------



## nanda (15. August 2002)

ich schätze, er meint so ein hintergrundbilder wie das hier.

und mit sprühschablone könnte er die köppe meinen, die bei den bildnern mit ner ebenenmaske nahtlos eingefügt worden sind.

aber es könnte auch was anderes sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2002)

Mir schablone nix, koppe wichtig bild einbauen auch machen 
eben freund einbau
klar?

*argh* ich sag nix mehr


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Mir schablone nix, koppe wichtig bild einbauen auch machen
> eben freund einbau
> klar?
> *argh* ich sag nix mehr  *



ääähhhmmmm...... was bitte?
xsnake1702 zeig mal ein beispiel, bitte.


----------



## pixelforce (15. August 2002)

ich weiß was du meinst. die plakate hängen hier überall in berlin.

am einfachsten wäre natürlich selber schablone machen. sprühen. foto machen. einscannen und nachbearbeiten.

oder du nimmst nur den umriss ( in ps oder anderen prog gemacht) von dem spieler und sprühst selber in photoshop darum um den effekt zu bekommen.


----------



## Prailer (18. August 2002)

seid ihr dumm ? sprühschablonen sollte man schon kennen. ehm bsp. das neue greenday album, auf dem cover seht ihr die jungs mit sprühschablonen an die wand gespritzt!

bsp.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. August 2002)

Ok, ich glaube ich hab so was ähnliches gefunden.
so?




Naja , ist eigentlich nur ein Filter, aber ich denke das sollte reichen. (lol? ich peil ja garnit, was du damit machen willst  )
Hoffentlich bringt dich das weiter.
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (18. August 2002)

Prailer, find ich ja gut das du ihm helfen willst, aber deswegen musst du uns nicht als dumm bezeichnen!!


----------



## Prailer (18. August 2002)

ja ok dumm ist ein wenig direkt!

es ist doch erstaunlich das soviele das wort SPRUEHSCHABLONE nicht verstehen. man koennte es mal auseinander nehmen sprueh (sprayen) schablone (wer das ned kennt is wirklich dumm/doof od. dämlich)!


----------



## freekazoid (18. August 2002)

spekulationen, nichts über spekulationen...
lasst doch mal den starter des threads zum wort kommen und dann weiterraten.

@ prailer:
seht ihn euch an, den einzig wahren sprühschablonen-kenner ;-]
...
bist halt ein übermensch...


----------



## boris (18. August 2002)

er meint die alte werbekampagne von nike. die wo sie auf dem schiff im käfig zocken. da gabs hintergrundbilder die wie folgt aussahn: hintergrund war ein holzbrett oder sowas, und darauf die köpfe der spieler der 3erteams zu sehn. ich weiss nichmehr ob das nur die silhoutten waren oder ob das aussahn wie gezeichnet. wenns das letztere war, dann kann ich folgendes tut empfehlen
click me 
wenn das erste war, dann würde ich empfehlen einfach mit dem airbrush tool das gesicht auszumalen.
ciao


----------



## boris (18. August 2002)

hab was gefunden:
click me 

unten rechts der skorpion, das is die technik die er meint
ciao


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Prailer _
> *ja ok dumm ist ein wenig direkt!
> es ist doch erstaunlich das soviele das wort SPRUEHSCHABLONE nicht verstehen. man koennte es mal auseinander nehmen sprueh (sprayen) schablone (wer das ned kennt is wirklich dumm/doof od. dämlich)! *



@Prailer: Na, Mir reg uns net auf, schließlich war das eine Frage und die müssen wir ja nicht positiv beantworten ;-]

Ich denke das Problem liegt einfach darin, das die Antworten immer schwieriger werden, je mehr man hier antwortet. Die Fragen werden oft FALSCH gestellt, Begriffe werden verwendet - teils vollkommen falsch.

Sehen wir es als normal an, das eine Frage mit ungenügender Information nicht unbedingt von allen verstanden wird - Kommunikation ist mehr als 'Blabla', es sollte die Fähigkeit dahinter stecken, dem Gegenüber genau das zu vermitteln was man sagen möchte. Es ist erwiesen, das dieses zu 75% NICHT passiert.

Werter Prailer, beantworte uns bitte ob unser 'xsnake' eine Negativ-Schablone oder eine Positiv-Schablone haben möchte. Möchte er überhaupt eine Schablone? Denn Dein Beispiel zeigt 'ein mit Schablone an die Wand gesprühtes Bild' aber laut 'Xsnakes' Text wird ein Bild ALS Sprühschablone gesucht.

Sprache IST mißverständlich, man kann sie oft auf vielfache Weise deuten. Sei vorsichtig wie Du Dich ausdrückst, denn vielleicht verletzt Du jemanden zutiefst und das wollen wir doch net, oda? *knutsch* :hehe!!: 

@xsnake1702: Wir bitten um visuellen Input.


----------

